# Bin ich hier Richtig ???   The Voice of Germany !!!!



## PeaceTank (8. Oktober 2021)

Moin moin,

ich finde die Blind Auditions wirklich Stark bei the Voice, nur die übertrieben viele Werbung versaut mir das Vergnügen !
Wie ist eure Meinung dazu ?
Und ja ich weiß das es Werbung geben muss, aber die haben mehr Werbung in der Sendung als Sänger !


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 164118 (8. Oktober 2021)

Satzzeichen sind keine Rudeltiere.
Und nein, mich nervt es nicht, da mein Fernseher nicht von dieser Seuche betroffen ist.


----------



## TomatenKenny (8. Oktober 2021)

Ne, du bist falsch hier mit diesem Dreck. Mehr ist dazu nicht zu sagen.


----------



## HisN (8. Oktober 2021)

!!!!! YT/JOYN !!!!! MIT !!!!! WERBEBLOCKER !!!!!


----------

